# Linksys WRT54GS Install on my MacBook ProH



## Bevereeno (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I've recently bought a Mac and I'm now trying to get a wireless solution from my WRT54GS. I'm not connecting any other PC's or such like.

The installation CD is only for Windows so I am a little stuck as to how I go about setting this thing up.

Any help greatly appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Bevereeno said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've recently bought a Mac and I'm now trying to get a wireless solution from my WRT54GS. I'm not connecting any other PC's or such like.
> 
> ...


The WRT54GS uses a browser based configuration, and it is not necessary to use the Windows utility on the CD. Refer to your user guide for details.


----------



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

or go to the Linkys website which i found to be very helpful and should contain step by step instructions on how to set up for a mac.


----------

